# My Aviary



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

My OH built this for me this year and it has 3 pairs of canaries in it. I put nest boxes in it this year and one pair bred 2 broods but managed to harrass all the other pairs as they tried to raise chicks. We only ended up with 2 surviving babies at all.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are very pretty,,,,,, hope for better luck next time you breed them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely birds........ lets hope for more chicks next time


----------



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

..........but if I have more chicks I wouldn't know what to do with them I wouldn't want them interbreeding but I wouldn't want them to go to a life in a cage after having the freedom of an aviary.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

true, but how do you stop them? unless you take the eggs away?


----------



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

If I don't put nest boxes and nesting material in next year they shouldn't breed.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

or get hubby to build afew more aviarys,,, hee hee hee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

We are hoping to move house in a few months time and I'm hoping that whoever buys here wants to adopt an aviary and some canaries as well


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

kaz said:


> We are hoping to move house in a few months time and I'm hoping that whoever buys here wants to adopt an aviary and some canaries as well


 ........


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

beautiful birds! I love they're singing!


----------



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

They have been singing all through the winter - great


----------

